# Camping in the Everglades



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

A buddy and I are pulling the boat the Everglades City and then going on for a 4 day camping/fishing adventure in 2 weeks. It's new water to us, we have nautical charts and a GPS. Can anyone give me information that could help us out? 
Anything helps,
Thanks


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

take a 55 gal drum of repellant. the bugs are world class.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Stay in a motel, camping is expensive,hot or cold and bugs,bugs bugs. Been there, done that

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Alligators, russian hogs, pythons, skunk ape, florida panther, mosquitos, mosqitos and more mosquitos...all of which will be immediately forgotten when a huge 35" snook busts your lure up under a mangrove root!


----------



## jmou50 (Jun 2, 2005)

Just plain stupid...

Stay at one of motels in Everglades City.


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

You will gain a new respect for NO SEEUMS!

wc


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*mosquitos*

If the mosquitos are Texas size they will carry you and ur camping gear off the first night. Find a motel save the blood your body needs it.


----------



## yaksome (Jan 29, 2013)

I just moved from Florida to Corpus. Camping in the Everglades can be a blast this time of year. If you have time, forget the tent and get tent hammocks with rain cover and bug netting. ENO, HENESSY, HAMMOCK BLISS are a few companies that make them. There will be trees everywhere to set up on. You will be sleeping off the ground, less bugs and snakes to crawl on you. Bring rain gear, bug juice and a machette. 
If you go, have a great and safe trip. I wish I was going with you.

Here is a link to hammock camping.

http://www.hikinghq.net/hammock/hammock.html


----------



## KRA79 (Feb 14, 2007)

Watch out for the tide changes when running. I've wade fished out of Chokoloskee a few times and its a lot different than here. Bring bug spray too.


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

I lived in Ft lauderdale for 9 years and it only took once to learn that tent camping is not possible IN S. Fla.. Before the sun goes down, you will be eaten alive by the no-see'ums. Nothing keeps them off. You will wish for a quick death before mid-night comes. Get a motel. Pricey but worth it. Make a reservation. Once that is out of the way, the fishing and scenery in the Everglades is worth the trip.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Take a case of Thermacells with you lol.

TH


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mosquitos or not, its all about the adventure and memories that will last a lifetime, good or bad. I say try it! Sounds like an experience you will never forget!

Russ


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Go for it. If you can't stand it the first night you can always come back and stay in town. Sounds like a splendid adventure. Take plenty of bug juice for sure. Let us know how it was when you get back.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Russ757 said:


> Mosquitos or not, its all about the adventure and memories that will last a lifetime, good or bad. I say try it! Sounds like an experience you will never forget!
> 
> Russ


Exactly....If it was dangerous, I would say, NO dont do it.
But I think also it will be an adventure you can tell your kids.
I have been on hunting trips that I had to wear thick clothes and mesh over my face in warm temperatures to keep away the bugs.
BUT, I loved having been there when it was over and I had the memories of a good trip.
BUT, I hate bugs....


----------



## HoustonTiger (Feb 24, 2012)

KRA79 said:


> *Watch out for the tide changes when running.* I've wade fished out of Chokoloskee a few times and its a lot different than here. Bring bug spray too.


This. In the canals the depths vary greatly between tides. Had a group of friends get caught on a bar and were stuck for around 12 hours with no bug spray.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes, when I was a young, a long time ago, I went on a camping trip there, I tried burying myself in sand to get away from those "no seems", Would love to go back, beautiful area. Post up some pictures of your trip., What kind of boat yall hauling, thats a long trailor!


----------



## 5151 (Feb 14, 2013)

Check out this site for info on chickee campsites, they are elevated sites on the water. They are a blast to use as you can move from one to another depending on where you are fishing.

http://www.everglades.national-park.com/camping.htm


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Skeeters hate smoke. Keep a camp fire going and occasionaly throw on lots a smoky leaves or grass. They locate victims by detecting CO2 from breathing and body heat. Campfires help "camouflage" your location

http://insects.about.com/od/flies/a/how-to-get-mosquito-bites.htm


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

rent a houseboat. best of both worlds.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Avon brand skin so soft bug spray is highly reccomended. Off with 100% deet doesn't work nearly as good. It will keep the no-seeums at bay


----------



## tey2 (Jun 25, 2012)

I would recommend the bug net that you wear on your head along with what everyone else has recommended. Did this trip in college many years ago and it was awesome. We did 5 days with a canoe. Caught everything from shark to large mouth bass. The first day or so of paddling was cool...but a motor would have been a heck of lot better.


----------

